# Post here when 2014 Cruze Diesel shows up in your area



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Post here and I will create updated maps documenting the early release pattern for the vehicle. 

This week, the first 2014 Cruze Diesel has shown up in central Ohio inventory near Columbus, OH. There is an inventory of 1 currently. 

Two are shown near Akron, Ohio.

Toledo, Ohio has none as of yet.

Milwaukee, Denver, and Atlanta have the most I've found so far.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Elk Grove California. Maita Chevrolet we have a Champagne Silver One with the Cocoa/ Light Neutral interior. Off the truck today. 2 more on the way. One of those is also in transit. 












Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

6 near my zip code here in Vermont but they are actually all in New Hampshire. For anyone around the Boston area, there were more than 20 near the 02134 zip code.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

My zip, 21701 shows 25 in the area. The dealer where I bought my Cruze is now showing 1 in stock - Fitzgerald Auto Malls Chevrolet Cruze 2014


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Search has shown ZERO available within 50 miles of the Lordstown assembly plant(44481) and only 1 within 75 miles.
Just FYI for those who live near the plant


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks! There are at least 30 in Milwaukee, Altlanta and Denver areas, also. Here's a map of what I've got so far:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

In Canada, they are not yet available on the GM website, but i know that my Dealership received one this week and it was sold.


----------

